# Raising a pack goat birth to 3 months



## goathiker

I must say I was really pleased to see the clean well cared for animals at the little ranch my baby came from. I enjoyed very much meeting Tenacross and his wife. He has some beautiful babies on the ground and one wonderful little buckling that moves like he owns the world.

The trip home was uneventful. I am tempted to name him "he who screams when the car stops" right now. I'll give it a few days. If anyone wants to help name him, he is a classic French blonde. Roman nose, blonde head, long very light blonde ears, and big, he's 12.5lbs at 5 days old. The only marking on his body is a blonde patch on his left knee. I'll have pics next update. 

We spent today just bonding. Chillin on the couch watching Netflix, getting bottles every 4 hours, learning that dogs don't like being used for trampolines. He is already very bonded to me and is quickly picking up following me around. His little baa sounds like a kitten mew...until you leave the room over the baby gate. Then that Boer kicks in  He is wonderfully friendly and loves his face under his ears scratched.

We have a busy week coming up so, I will have much more to report next Sunday. The only thing I am doing for him right now is putting a pinch of soda in each bottle to help him switch from Saanen to higher fat Alpine/Nubian milk without tummy issues.


----------



## Used2bmimi

thanks for the smile! You paint a pretty picture!


----------



## Jodi_berg

I kept checking yesterday,thanks for the update,sounds like he's doing great! We love pictures.....


----------



## goathiker

*Early update*

The deed has been done. The worst is over now, all fun and games ahead.
Please excuse my crappy camera...his head isn't really black.

He did really well and is up bouncing around again, happy to be home. My vet does a good job and cares about the animals he's working with.

We have named him Shep Ramsey in honor of Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Tenacross

Ha. Go little buddy.


----------



## ksalvagno

He's cute! Congrats on the new little guy!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I can't wait to watch him grow!


----------



## Jodi_berg

Too cute thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## goathiker

Shep is doing well. He couldn't quite handle the cheese milk that Gianan gives,so he's been switched to half goats milk half cows milk. He's grown taller and lankier over the week. Will put up pics tomorrow as well as what trainig we've done. Sorry ended up working tonight.


----------



## goathiker

Shep is eating 4 16 ounce bottles daily now. He has learned to go in his crate at night to sleep and waits quietly for the night to be over. He's learned that air mattresses aren't scary even though they make funny noises when people are on them. He's also learned to shove my sleeping bag off the air mattress and sleep on it between the mattress and the wall while he's loose for the day. He can also get a good 3 foot high jump when he leaps off it. 
I draped my barn jacket over a tote box to dry. I still haven't gotten it back. He has decided that is one of his favorite places. He is obsessed with my Ball Python and spends several minutes at a time looking at her. 
It's now okay to leave the room for a while as long as my little terrier stays with him. She is a reluctant baby sitter but, has been pretty patient.

Next week he will be allowed to start going outside and playing with the new baby that was born today. She will be a good companion for him to run off some energy with. As long as the weather stays dry. Otherwise I bring her in to play with him a few hours a day. Only a couple pictures tonight, my evening got interupted. Will take a lot more this week as well as get him weighed and measured. I know he's getting bigger because he's almost outgrown his size 5 diapers.


----------



## Tenacross

He looks quite content.


----------



## Jodi_berg

The next time I get a goat,its wearing diapers and coming in the house!


----------



## ksalvagno

He is adorable!


----------



## sweetgoats

He is so adorable. Love that little face


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Oh he is just precious congrats on that little guy!


----------



## goathiker

Think he's grown?


----------



## keren

he is gorgeous goathiker  

i look forward to following this thread as he grows and learns


----------



## Jodi_berg

Look at that adorable guy, your making me desperate for another wether!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Love the pink kissy lips


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Oh my gosh he sure has grown! It seems so fast, he's still a looker.


----------



## Tenacross

goathiker said:


> Think he's grown?


Yep. He sure has.


----------



## goathiker

And boom, day 21 pudding poops. Cocci loves our mild temperatures so much that not even a house baby is immune. Just goes to show how we bring the things from our environment into our houses. 
Started him on 5cc 12.5% Albon
2 1/2cc Safeguard
2cc Thiamin 150 B complex

He was up to 25lbs. before this. It will probably set him back a little. As we caught it quickly and he is still happy playing and eating, hopefully it won't take much growth away. 
More pics tonight as I have time.


----------



## Tenacross

You'll fix him.

Thanks for the weight update. I more or less advertised him to make it to 75 lbs at three months. I think he's on track.


----------



## goathiker

I think he is too Tim. 

Sorry guys, my best freind passed away yesterday evening at the age of 42. Been a real hard time for her husband of 22 years and the 4 year old girl that they prayed to have for many years. I'll get through the funeral tomorrow and get back on track. 

Shep is back to normal today, destroying my room. He didn't mess his crate last night and the poops are back to normal. He never quit eating at all and weighs 26lbs today. He's getting tall now, his head is thigh high on me. He has discovered the TV and lays on his "mountain" watching Grizzley Adams disks. (no yelling and alot of music) He is MY goat. No one else in the house can feed him or scratch him. 

Thank You, Tim for this amazing little being.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I am so glad you have him to comfort you ... and so sorry for the loss of your friend  :hug:


----------



## goathiker

I got my baby dirty today 

We went out and started meeting other goats and playing in the back. He follows very well with a lot of buck jumping and hind leg hopping included. I can't believe he went through the swamp. 
He's all worn out now.


----------



## Tenacross

He's gonna be big. So sorry to hear about your friend.

So now he jumps *into* bath tubs?


----------



## goathiker

He had a blast playing in that old tub. All the goats love it. They fight over who gets to lay in it in the summertime. The moonspotted black-n-tan that he's butting heads with is 3 months old.


----------



## goathiker

Not much going on. It started storming again and they're predicting snow tonight. I think it a plot to kill my fruit blossoms. Twice now I've found Shep standing on top of the hiking food which is stacked about 4 feet high. He knocked over a lantern off the top shelf and can jump a 3 foot pet gate like it isn't even there. My room looks like a fortress with two gates one on top the other and he can almost clear them now. He's housebroken enough now to be loose at night as long as I unplug my DVD player from the camera ports in my old TV. He's already destroyed 2 wire sets when I forgot. 
He is starting to nibble at grain and using his sea kelp. We're still medicating him. As soon as I quit on day 5 he was right back to scours so, we're doing the full 21 day treatment. He's eating and growing though. He's beyond the limits of my hanging scale now so, I will have to buy a new house scale. 
His first test will be on the 30th. An easy 2 mile beach hike with Bean.


----------



## Jodi_berg

Amazing, sound like fun,fun,fun. I brought my pygerian home for a visit yesterday he did great,transition should be no problem. When do you wether? Also kind of off topic but, I have up my goats 1 doe 1 wether on the mix of 50/50 alfalfa,timothy pelletes it 3.4cal to 1 ph. Do you think it's okay to feed free choice for now as they are 6 month old growing kids on no grain?


----------



## Axykatt

He's such a big adorable boy! Hope he and Bean get on well for their first adventure. I can't believe how big standards are. Yer 3 month old towers over my mixed mini buck, who is quite big compared to my pygmy doe!

I've got stacked gates in my room now, too! Babies are separated from mamma at night for milking and they've been jumping the single. Now I have to walk to the other end of the house 7 or 8 times a night when I get up to pee.


----------



## goathiker

I remember that feeling well Axykat. It's so worth it though, especially the 3 through 7 stage, such loving little angels. 

So, on my dresser is a little 15 inch TV with a tiny cheap DVD player sitting on top of it. Today I came into the room to find a 30+ pound goat delicately balanced on top of that little DVD player. He got up there without disturbing the campchair in it's case that is leaned in front of the TV from the top of my snake's tank. Guess I'm rearranging my room tomorrow. 

This week he learned that flipping plastic sacks are harmless. We started front yard time with log trucks and loud 4 wheel drives going by. He runs with the small dog pack when they go to bark at stuff like leaves blowing and ants walking by. 

He is tall, lanky and strong. Looks like his ears are going to hang down. He's starting to lose his blonde head though.


----------



## Axykatt

My favorite human kid stages are birth to 4 and 13 and up. Once they are old enough to be independent but not old enough to be people I'm never sure what to do with them! My 15 y/o always gets a kick out of seeing me shake a 6y/o's hand upon introduction and asking them what they "do". I just don't know what to say to children! 

Glad yer little guy is growing so well! Can't wait to see videos of him in training. Jean Paul starts lead training this week. I'm very excited for both our goaty endeavors.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

So goathiker, now that you've inspired me to ignit Orion's urban adventure and I'm quite sure Orion's pack is on the way as my b-day present ...what raingear do you use for the goat? a dog coat? and does it go under or over the pack?


----------



## happybleats

Ive enjoyed catching up on your new baby, what handsome guy! ....he is a having quite the adventure lol wont be long before he learns to use that dvd player lol ..Im very sorry about the loss of your friend...so glad you have that baby to help you through...


----------



## goathiker

Halls, My boys are a lot bigger than yours. I get a lot of my stuff at http://www.minitack.com/blankets.htm

Word of warning, don't ever buy anything at horse. com they sell your address and you get spamed on e-mail and in your mailbox.


----------



## goathiker

Tomorrow's the big day. The weather is going to be beautiful. Shep is still having break through issues with the Albon. his vet has put him on TMZ tablets instead. He's fine though, never has stopped eating and is munching down hay like a champ now that the other kids have shown him how. He is spending his days outside with the herd and his nights inside with me now. Soon I'll be able to leave him out completely, he has no winter coat though.
Bean is destined to be the laughing stock of the beach tomorrow. The only way to clean the mud off him was to give him a trim. Wouldn't have been so bad but, my clippers are dull. He kinda looks chopped, okay _really _looks chopped poor thing. Oh well, at least his hair will grow out clean now. He has a nice pony blanket to keep him warm.
So, pics and video tomorrow.


----------



## goathiker

*Beach Trip*

The weather was wonderful and there was a minus tide. What a great trip, I'm so proud of everyone. No Japanese debris though. 
Pictures and then videos.


----------



## goathiker

Videos, just ignore the the sound track, we were just talking and picking up garbage 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/sheps-beach-trip-12.html

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/more-beach-13.html

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/beach-again-14.html

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/beach-15.html


----------



## goathiker

Bean, Onyx, and Shep

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/beach-trip-16.html

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/my-grandson-hiking-17.html

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/beach-goats-grandson-18.html

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/more-19.html


----------



## goathiker

It was a good day 
That was the first time Bean had loaded panniers or carried a child. He's so sweet.


----------



## Tenacross

I like that last video Shep's just truckin' along with his buddies.


----------



## Jodi_berg

Wow, it looks like everyone had an amazing time,shep is bigger than my 6 month old Nigerians!! I love that he's wearing a little Coat! He actually looks a lot like my doe. Unfortunately my new buckling is not doing well today he stopped processing his milk. Fingers crossed!! I think I could start pack training my wonder wether JT he will be 7 months in a few weeks and he loves adventures,don't know what I would need him to carry but I can start thinking of something! Thanks so much for the share,keep it coming!!


----------



## goathiker

Shep is the little white and blonde boy, he's only 5 weeks. The Sundgau is Onyx he's 4 months  He belongs to my husband but Onyx is pretty sure that he's mine. Shep followed my husband for the most part on this trip. 
Keep a watch on your little guy close. Shep came down with Cocci that started as constipation. His vet told me that the ones who constipate before getting the runs, usually don't make it because the owner doesn't realise what's going on and unplug them. He's lost some growth but, I'm sure he'll make up for it as soon as he's 100%. At least he hasn't lost any weight. He's eating well and only acted sick for 2 days.


----------



## goathiker

He is 34 1/2 lbs. Is that too small for a half Boer?


----------



## Tenacross

goathiker said:


> He is 34 1/2 lbs. Is that too small for a half Boer?


That's over .5 lbs a day, isn't it? I can weigh his brother tomorrow, but I bet he's about the same.


----------



## happybleats

That baby on Bean..?? Too cute..now I want to raise a pack goat lol...Beautiful beach...My dad lives in Washington ...love it...so pretty...The one thing I miss about California was being 2 hours from the beach or 2 hours from the mountains...I love both


----------



## goathiker

The baby on Bean is my first grandson


----------



## JenVise

I have absolutely nothing to say except that they are amazing!! I just keep losing this darn thread and this is the only way I know to keep up!!!


----------



## xymenah

That looks like so much fun. Do you have the links to that packing goat forum on hand?


----------



## Jodi_berg

Okay so i was able to watch all great videos you put and focus for the first time all week and holy crap I can't believe he can carry a child and he's so calm,what a champion! Also are their other people on the beach with pack goats as well? That's so cool! Last thing I was glad to see I'm not the only one who kisses my goats!


----------



## goathiker

Shep definately passed the test and Onyx is going to be a nice addition too. He's gotta get some weight on though. Next hike will be the salt flats and sand dunes. Soon as it quits raining again. 

I'll get that link for you Xymenah. Austin just bought the pack goat forum so I haven't done all the reset to get in yet.


----------



## goathiker

Jodi_berg said:


> Okay so i was able to watch all great videos you put and focus for the first time all week and holy crap I can't believe he can carry a child and he's so calm,what a champion! Also are their other people on the beach with pack goats as well? That's so cool! Last thing I was glad to see I'm not the only one who kisses my goats!


 I'm glad your little boy is doing better. 

Bean's been one in a million. I think the other 2 will be just as good in a couple years. Bean was so sore the next day though. We're going to slow down a bit and get back in shape
Yes, I think there were 5 other families with packgoats. We all met for lunch. 
I not only kiss my goats, I kiss my dogs too


----------



## goathiker

Just a quick update. Shep is off all his meds and is gaining weight by leaps and bounds now. Today he is 46 1/2lbs.
He has learned to walk on a leash pretty well. Now that he is well, I'll start making plans for the next hike.


----------



## Tenacross

Great news!


----------



## Jodi_berg

46 1/2 lbs amazing! Brian is also gaining weight and doing great! I've never put anytime into leashes as we just romp around on property,but it snowed and sleeted here so everyone was stuck inside and cranky today. My doe is being terrible to him and she challenged me over it today  hope the weather is better your way so you can get some hiking in with the herd. Do you have does?


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great! So glad he is better!


----------



## goathiker

Yes Jodi, I do have does, most of them are spoken for though. I will be keeping Barbara Gene, Guinen, and Ganymede. The extra bucks have been sold already. The Nubian buck and the Alpine buck (Cedar and Caeser) will be staying. They love each other and live together peacefully and well. We'll be keeping 4 pack wethers. Bean, Onyx, Silver, and Shep. 
Silver will be my first attempt at training a half wild dam raised kid. *sarcasm* Should be fun. He is pettable. I'm addicting him to peanuts right now so that he will have a reason to follow. He's 4 months old. 
That leaves me room to keep one more exceptional goat down the line. I just can't care for more then 10 without spreading myself too thin.
Jeter, of course will live out his life here. He's still doing okay painwise. 
About Barbara Gene http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/barbara-gene-123185/ Guinen is the other airplane goat I went to pick up and Ganymede is Guinen's daughter. The only fertile purebreds left are the 2 bucks.


----------



## goathiker

*It's Official*

We have made up our minds and are in the planning stage. We will be taking the pack boys to Utah the last week of June. This will be Shep and Onyx's first big overnighter as well as a 16 hour ride in the trailer. We have a lot of learning to do before we leave.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, poor Shep, I was so focused on getting him well I wasn't paying attention to ball size. Saturday is the day...he's going to hate me.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh no  Well, after this, the hardest parts (disbudding and castration) will be behind him


----------



## goathiker

I bogarted 1/2 a cc of Banimine away for him. Should help a bit.


----------



## Jodi_berg

Do you band or burdizzo ?


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to band him. I can't stand the creepy little sack that the burdizzo leaves. Weird huh?


----------



## Jodi_berg

JT has that creepy sack and let me tell you I fight with myself not to band it off, I think I will grow a sack myself is time and band Brian myself. I don't have any banamine but I do have a long acting pain killer left from when the vet a came to burdizzo JT, it takes 6 hours to kick in and last for three days so if I time it right he should be comforted by it.


----------



## goathiker

That pain killer sounds great. 
I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks those little shrunken sacks look creepy :hi5:


----------



## Jodi_berg

I will double check the name on it!


----------



## goathiker

He was easy, such a good boy. My hubby petted him while I put the band on. He didn't even flinch. Took him down to play with the babies. He slept quite a bit but, was up and ready for his next bottle. By then he had quit noticing and was up playing. I didn't end up giving Banamine, he didn't need it. Crappy camera pics from yesterday. He looks like a Saanen with funny ears


----------



## goathiker

Shep and the silver buckling are fine with it. The bay buckling isn't very happy but, doing fine.


----------



## goathiker

Shep is spending his first night outside!! The upper pen dried up eough to put a select group in to keep him company. He will be staying with Barbara Gene, Guinen, Guinens 5 month olds Callisto(doeling) and Silver(wether), Ganymede, Ganymede's month old doe/wether pair, and Onyx. 
This group is very gentle among themselves and Silver is Shep's BFF. 
It's way past time


----------



## Jodi_berg

Good job mom, your cutting the cord  the pain killer is meloxiocam.


----------



## Jodi_berg

How old is shep now, curious about what age you band at?


----------



## goathiker

Shep is 9 weeks old today.


----------



## newgoatmama

I would love to be able to go hiking with our 3 month old Nubian once he gets older... How can I get him walking on a lead? What else do I need to do training wise?


----------



## goathiker

Newgoatmama, using a highline is an effective way to teach them. They learn to give to the leash. Then it becomes easier to walk them.


----------



## goathiker

YAY, we have the rare east wind blowing today. This year is much like the year my husband and I met weatherwise. The wonderful warm wind is not going to waste. Packing up the boys and heading for the sand dunes. 
Pictures tonight...


----------



## Jodi_berg

Can't wait, have fun!


----------



## goathiker

We're baaaack, It was beautiful. The wind was just like a blow drier, warm and fairly constant. I think my hair is standing straight up in all the photos and videos. 
We did a lot of practice on water crossings today. Shep was a real trooper and stayed right with us without a leash. I only have a few, not very good, pictures. DH will get the videos and such uploaded to his computer after I bug him enough  
Here's a preview. The last 2 pics are DH and Shep crossing the mouth of the Nestucca River.


----------



## happybleats

wow..its beautiful there...Shep is getting so big!!!


----------



## goathiker

Thanks Cathy, I love it here we're 20 miles from town, beach, dunes, lake with goat friendy campground, and live in the hills


----------



## goathiker

Okay, here we go pics first. This particular place we have to unload at the the horse trailer parking area. The trail to the beach is 3/4 of a mile long and goes through old sand dunes that are starting to recover and grow vegetation.


----------



## goathiker

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/beach-hike-5-4-13-23.html
http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/sea-goats-part-1-24.html
http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/sea-goats-part-2-25.html
http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/boucey-shep-26.html


----------



## goathiker

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/shep-can-swim-27.html
http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/the-nestuca-river-sandbar-28.html
http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/tired-goats-29.html
http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/last-one-30.html


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks like training is going well. Amazing that they will go through the water. I love watching your little dog too.


----------



## Tenacross

The video of Shep and the little dog crossing the water made my morning.


----------



## happybleats

awe..that is so cool....


----------



## GTAllen

Great video's! Thanks for sharing. Is that Grunion in the first video?


----------



## goathiker

GTAllen said:


> Great video's! Thanks for sharing. Is that Grunion in the first video?


 Hi, All we have for a video camera is my DH phone. The little black things on the edge of the waves are actually Western Sandpipers.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

I'm so jealous...DH and I are getting to the point we're seriously considering moving to Oregon someday once our daughter gets older. Of course...we need to actually visit first...Oregon is the ONLY western state I've not actually been too, lol. Now it's hard to travel that long with the homestead and all. I wonder if Orion would handle that kind of road trip, hehe ... he actually LOVEs riding...of course he gets to sit inside the van with the A/C running...sits like a dog on a tarp covered with old towels up on the backseat and watches cars drive by. That's the benefit of mini goats I suppose. hehe. Funny thing is he's never not once made a mess in the van...always waits for us to let him out. 

It's been all rain here...the most I've done is walked the whole herd around the fenceline inside and out to much down all the weeds. OF course that was a 2 hour walk....we just didn't go anywhere


----------



## newgoatmama

What is a highline?


----------



## goathiker

I'll put one up and take some pics tomorrow newgoatmama.


----------



## goathiker

Hallsthirdacrefarm, my parents moved to Oregon from Indiana while I was in my moms tummy. This is a wonderful area. Lakes, rivers, forest, and everything grows so well. The beach is 30 minutes away, larger towns, choice of 4, are 30 minutes away. Big Cities (2) are 45 minutes away. I live just outside an unincorperated township of 270 people. We have our own fire station, armed security guards to keep the peace, a library, a gas station/minimart, and a tiny expensive grocery store/laudramat.


----------



## goathiker

This weekend we will be doing Shep's first forest hike. He's big enough to keep up now


----------



## goathiker

Shep is gone. He passed quietly Wed. evening of a weakened heart valve. I will be getting another one of the same breeding next year and start over. Until then I will keep you updated on Bean and Onyx.


----------



## adriHart

Omg..I am so so sorry.my heart, it's breaking for you. I'm glad you've already got plans to get another, I'm not sure if I'd be able toif anything happened to my buddy boy. My thoughts are with you this weekend


----------



## TrinityRanch

Rest in peace, baby Shep. I am terribly sorry for your loss, goathiker. Shep was an amazing little guy and I am very upset to see this :tears: I read through his whole journey and it is an understatement to say that he will be missed. Hugs to you and your herd :hug:


----------



## Used2bmimi

Oh I am so sorry that you lost poor little Shep. I am glad we all got to "know" him even of it was just for a little while. I know you will miss him.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh Shep ... goathiker, I am so sorry. I'm so awfully sorry. I loved watching Shep grow up, and I know you gave him the most amazing little life he could have ever had.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

This news makes my heart sink. I'm so sorry Goathiker. Shep's been an inspiration to use for training Orion. We're taking our first long day hike with Orion tomorrow & we'll do it in Shep's honor. Thinking of you!


----------

